# Anybody know where to get a Italian Scissors snap clip?



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

It's like a quick release that requires a squeeze to release vs a regular clip which is slip and flip. Sprenger makes a version that I've seen on one lead and is on their quick release prong collar.

It looks like this .. http://jettsettproducts.com/hg-sprenger-prong-training-collars.html 

But I'm not going to buy a prong collar and chop it up to get the clip. Plus I'm sure that somebody else makes a clip like this not just Sprenger.


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Those collars.?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks but actually I am only looking for just the scissors clip not a collar. I want (need) a quick release clip equipped leash for my wildlife control business.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I got some Geoff - I'll stick one in the mail for you.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Geoff,

Before Lynn saved the day, I was going to say that pieces and parts can be ordered from Herm Sprenger. The guy that makes mini and micro prong collars orders the martingale/ring parts from Herm Sprenger.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> I got some Geoff - I'll stick one in the mail for you.


Cool cool! Lynn before you put it in the mail. Do you have any nylon parachute webbing that you could put it on and make about a 2m lead without a handle? I'll pay you for your troubles.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> Geoff,
> 
> Before Lynn saved the day, I was going to say that pieces and parts can be ordered from Herm Sprenger. The guy that makes mini and micro prong collars orders the martingale/ring parts from Herm Sprenger.


But how does one go about ordering direct from Herm Sprenger? All I can ever find is middle men, even for the horse harness parts. They hold Herm Sprenger's contact info pretty close to their chests! Even for a North American distributor Sprenger contact is a freakin' mystery. :!:


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> But how does one go about ordering direct from Herm Sprenger? ... :!:


http://www.sprenger.de/hs/

Don't know anything about how ordering from them works, but I googled the name and found their site.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Isn't that called an alligator clip, for future reference?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Cool cool! Lynn before you put it in the mail. Do you have any nylon parachute webbing that you could put it on and make about a 2m lead without a handle? I'll pay you for your troubles.


As a matter of fact I do - I'll do it up tommorrow and get it in the mail for you.


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> It's like a quick release that requires a squeeze to release vs a regular clip which is slip and flip. Sprenger makes a version that I've seen on one lead and is on their quick release prong collar.
> 
> It looks like this .. http://jettsettproducts.com/hg-sprenger-prong-training-collars.html
> 
> But I'm not going to buy a prong collar and chop it up to get the clip. Plus I'm sure that somebody else makes a clip like this not just Sprenger.



Geoff

I get mine here. Price is very right too.

http://www.pineofalconry.com/product_more.php?id=56


----------



## Ron Gibbens (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks, I was looking for those as well. . .


----------



## Heath Corte (Sep 1, 2009)

Geoff Empey said:


> It's like a quick release that requires a squeeze to release vs a regular clip which is slip and flip. Sprenger makes a version that I've seen on one lead and is on their quick release prong collar.
> 
> It looks like this .. http://jettsettproducts.com/hg-sprenger-prong-training-collars.html
> 
> But I'm not going to buy a prong collar and chop it up to get the clip. Plus I'm sure that somebody else makes a clip like this not just Sprenger.




```
www.google.com
```
 :lol:


----------

